
Show HN: Build heroic rest apis on a deadline with Django 1.11 - agconti
https://github.com/agconti/cookiecutter-django-rest
======
agconti
cookiecutter-django-rest now supports Django 1.11+!

cookiecutter-django-rest takes care of the details so you can focus on making
your api awesome. Scaffolding a project takes seconds and gives you a solid
foundation by baking in Django's best practices. Just add your own resources
to the api and start shipping.

We're happy to announce that we just released 0.7.0 this morning! We'd love to
hear your feedback.

